# LMU Writing for the Screen MFA 2022



## catmom (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi all! Didn't see an existing thread for this program. I got an interview request a few hours ago!


----------



## aemmerson1 (Feb 10, 2022)

me too! Congratulations! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2022)

Congrats and good luck! Here's our current stats for the program.  Click the link below for tons more data.


LMU - Writing for the Screen (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






59%

Admitted
30   out of   51   Admitted



16%

Waitlisted
8   out of   51   Waitlisted



25%

*Not Admitted*
13   out of   51   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## catmom (Feb 10, 2022)

aemmerson1 said:


> me too! Congratulations! Good luck to you!!!


You too!!


----------



## It_movie (Feb 14, 2022)

Are there any previous year's stats on what kinds of questions were asked?


----------



## Batsy (Feb 14, 2022)

It_movie said:


> Are there any previous year's stats on what kinds of questions were asked?


If you click on the accepted or waitlisted numbers on Chris' most recent post, it'll take you to the applications. There are a few applications with interview questions included. I think you'll be able to view them since you're a supporting member  

I didn't apply to LMU last year, but most other schools I had interviews with were pretty conversational. They wanted to hear about you, why you chose this school, what you're working on, and what you like to watch. If I spoke about a certain topic, I usually could guide the following questions there. 

If I remember correctly, they didn't do interviews for this program until a few years ago. So there might not be as many posts as there are for the other areas at LMU. You can check the link below to do a search on the site (most are within the first 3 pages of those results). I'd put a few of the posts here, but I'm not quite sure how to work the quote feature haha. Some are for Writing for the Screen and others are for Writing and Producing for TV, but I'd assume they'd have rather similar questions. 


LMU Interview Questions


----------



## catmom (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## catmom (Mar 28, 2022)

I just got in with a small scholarship after thinking I was definitely not getting in because I froze up in the interview and it was only 12 minutes long. Not really sure what to do now. I have many many questions I couldn’t get to in the interview.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## catmom (Mar 28, 2022)

Chris W said:


> Congrats!


Thank you Chris!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2022)

Congrats! Get a thread going for this year on the LMU private forum. 



			PRIVATE CLUB - LMU
		




			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/lmu-private-forum.166/


----------



## slee223 (Mar 28, 2022)

Got waitlisted today. Strange because I thought I had a good interview. Anyone know what the chances of a spot opening up for me are?


----------



## aemmerson1 (Mar 28, 2022)

catmom said:


> I just got in with a small scholarship after thinking I was definitely not getting in because I froze up in the interview and it was only 12 minutes long. Not really sure what to do now. I have many many questions I couldn’t get to in the interview.


I got the same! I'm in, and planning to go...living in Australia, this is wild for me. Gonna be a crazy few months...


----------



## It_movie (Mar 28, 2022)

slee223 said:


> Got waitlisted today. Strange because I thought I had a good interview. Anyone know what the chances of a spot opening up for me are?


Very likely


----------



## catmom (Mar 28, 2022)

aemmerson1 said:


> I got the same! I'm in, and planning to go...living in Australia, this is wild for me. Gonna be a crazy few months...


Congrats!!


----------



## brel23 (Mar 29, 2022)

I got in! So, happy! Dream School! Congrats to everybody, can't wait to meet you all!!!


----------



## Ijustwantacat (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi, I just want to add that I was accepted!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2022)

Ijustwantacat said:


> Hi, I just want to add that I was accepted!


Congrats! Add your application to our database when you can.



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## catmom (Apr 1, 2022)

I’m going to be declining, good luck to those on the waitlist!!


----------



## lskel (Apr 1, 2022)

catmom said:


> I’m going to be declining, good luck to those on the waitlist!!


Oooh if you feel like sharing, can I ask what made you decide to decline?


----------



## catmom (Apr 1, 2022)

lskel said:


> Oooh if you feel like sharing, can I ask what made you decide to decline?


I got off the waitlist for my first choice, FSU!


----------



## lskel (Apr 1, 2022)

catmom said:


> I got off the waitlist for my first choice, FSU!


Oh that’s amazing!! Congrats!!! 🍾


----------



## e96 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey! If anyone who was admitted intends on attending LMU and wants to be added to a WhatsApp group (Production, Writing for the Screen, and Writing and Producing students all welcomed), start a conversation with me and I’ll send you the link to join!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 25, 2022)

New article up about an LMU alumnae.














 Ashley Seering (Loyola Marymount University ‘21) Teaches The Art of Defying Stereotypes in Film


					Ashley Seering (@A248) enrolled in her film school MFA program with a clear goal in mind: becoming a film professor. Seering graduated from Southern Illinois University Edwardsville with a Bachelor’s degree in Mass Communications and went on to have a successful freelance career.

But something...
				


Alexa P.
Jul 25, 2022
Category: Life After Film School


----------



## Chris W (Nov 18, 2022)

Our guide to applying to LMU is up:














 Loyola Marymount University: How to Apply, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an LMU SFTV Film Student


					Loyola Marymount University School of Film and Television (LMU SFTV) has solidified itself as one of the nation’s top film schools. In 2022, the Hollywood Reporter ranked LMU SFTV no. 8 in its annual list of the best American film schools; notably, the university has maintained its top 10...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 18, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Applying to Film School






Good luck! 
*Deadline is December 15, 2022*​


----------

